# Drying styles



## Rs adam

Hi everyone iv heard mix reviews of how to properly dry your car without scratching it , I use an autoglym blade and then once the majority of water is off I used a smallish drying towel to get excess water off , what do other people do , thankyou !


----------



## sussexbythesea

As mentioned last week I use a soft towel to pat it dry, and yesterday I picked up a microfibres absorption drying cloth which was only £3. Much safer than the blade


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Up the road to remove most of the water & to dry off the brakes & then Microfibre towel only.
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875

Adam,

For a quick maintenance wash :

After washing, rinse off and spray on a Quick Detailer and wipe off with a Kent drying towel.

I then leather the windows

Daz


----------



## Rs adam

Cheers guys  iv just got myself one of Thos Kent drying towels just before I read this lol should of got a white car lol can't see scratches on it


----------



## HarveyTT

On a maintenance wash I pat dry using highly absorbent towels then using an air blower to blow any panel drips. I try to touch the paint as little as possible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield

Throw that blade in the bin straight away - hurrendous.


----------



## brittan

If it's just a 'normal' wash then the car is well waxed so I use an open ended hose to rinse, that makes the water "sheet" off the car and leave little accumulated water (top tip learnt on here from JIAB). Hence there's less of it to wipe off with the microfibre towels - big towels, lay them on the paint and lift off.

Once the outside is dry, I open doors/bonnet/hatch/fuel flap to let them drip and dry the shuts.
Finally I use the air line to get those sneaky drops of water that lurk in the gaps around the rear lights, centre brake light, honeycomb valence etc etc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I find one of these very useful


----------



## BaueruTc

Heard many horror stores about those blades, All it takes is one small bit of dirt/grit to land on the body and then you come along with the blade and drag that bit of dirt/grit across the panel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

This is what i use to dry my car with after every hand wash. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003 ... UTF8&psc=1

Honestly you wont believe how quickly your car will be dry. Now i wash every panel individually then hose off each panel after washing. Once i have done the last panel i jet wash the car over quickly so its totally soaked again to stop water spots and also in case anything has landed on the car.

Basically the car is soaking wet, Using this towel the car is bone dry withing three minutes. You can buy far more expensive towels yes but after seeing all the positive reviews on Amazon and on Detailing forums i decided to give this cheaper towel a go. I purchased two of them in April and have not needed to use the second towel yet, The first is still like new.

Its such a large towel and it only needs to be run across a panel once. So soft too

Best bit of detailing kit you can add to yours for under £4.


----------



## sweeney23

i don't dry my car , look into di vessels . use that after every wash just rinse car and leave to dry  means touching paint less which can prevent scratches


----------



## sweeney23

cheap and cheerful asda drying towels rated very highly on detailing world have loads of them £3
a bit more premium chemical guys woolymammoth £17
drying aid spray over car and then pressure wash off depends what you buy various prices
di vessel as i suggested i would recommend at least a 11 litre vessel can buy used off ebay an empty vessel £30 quid then a bag of resin £60 a bag does the vessel 2 and half times and each refill lasts over a year or buy brand new just under £100 and you want a tds meter get them for about £10 and then all you do after you wash your car is rinse with the vessel with a open ended hose , only use for final rinse as will prolong the life of the resin

there a few options for you for various budgets dude and duddettes


----------



## J3SHF

I'd never use a wiper blade either  I just lay a micro fibre towel on each area to soak up any residual and then use a detailer spray and buff to a finish.

I just don't want to add to the amount of swirls that the previous owner put into the paint.


----------



## davectr

Drive up the road to blow the majority of the water off (and dry the brakes) then use a microfibre towel. Sometimes use my garden vac in blower mode to blow the water off before finishing with a towel


----------



## Snappy79

OMG. Does people acctually use those blades.

I only use very good MF and/or compressed air. Compressed air is very good.


----------



## ElijahTT

Not fond of those 'blades' unless used on commercial vechicles.

Everyone will like different products but I like the wooly mammoth towl and pat dry.

I also stay away from the cheap (terry cloths) as I found especially on darker cars they left it looking awful. (Basalt Black).


----------



## Dubvrs

I use a Autobrite Direct Hellshine Reaper. Can do the whole car and don't even need to ring it out. Saves loads of time.


----------



## Snappy79

Dubvrs said:


> I use a Autobrite Direct Hellshine Reaper. Can do the whole car and don't even need to ring it out. Saves loads of time.


That look awsome. Must have....


----------



## Pinja

I often use a garden vac too. Use it all the time on my bikes and it gets the water out corners well.


----------



## DUBNBASS

Swisswax drying towel, it's massive and can dry any car with out ringing it out just chuck it on radiator after job done


----------



## ttdan3.2v6

Er.....i use an AG silicon blade and have for 20 years or so.

We have a black Range Rover, dark blue 911 and the Condor Grey TT and i always get compliments on my vehicles presentation. The TT is 12 years old, the RR is 17 years old and the Porsche is 31!

I don't use any pressure on the blade or go over the same area multiple times. I purely use it to wick away large expanses of beading, bonnet, boot lid and the flattish areas of side panels.

All three are pretty much swirl free.


----------



## heylinTTnz

Synthetic chammy, lay flat and pull accross surface, squeeze out and repeat, finishing drying with large MF towel with good wicking ability (not all microfiber is equal).

Alway wash my towels at 90 deg C with liquid detergent (not powder which has fillers)


----------



## 1.8T_Chap

I always use this GYEON - Q2M Silk Dryer amazing, lay towel out flat on car surface and drag along, one wipe across bonnet/roof is all that's needed to remove 98% of standing water then just go over the sides same way just make sure the towel doesn't touch the floor and gets small debris on it as you will drag that over your car.


----------



## TiAvant

sheet rinse then a towel flat against the paint. Usually use two. Then i use MF for the door jams. I woudl like to start using a power blower from the hardware store for the cracks and such sometime


----------



## ab54666

Rinse and then this;

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/metro-va ... ck-blaster

Quick detailer and microfibre.

Sometimes I use a towel, like another post a GYEON Q2M Silk Dryer


----------

